# .. الطالب الجامعي والتدريب ..



## [email protected] (19 مارس 2009)

تلعب المشاريع الهندسية – لاسيما الكبرى منها – دوراً مؤثراً في تنمية الاقتصاد. وللمهندسين المسئولين عن التخطيط والتصميم والإنشاء والتشغيل والصيانة لهذه المشاريع الدور الأكبر فيها. بل أن المهندسين يعتبرون عنصراً مرغوباً في المؤسسات الاقتصادية لما يتمعتون به من مهارات تحليلية وقدرات على إيجاد الحلول العملية. لذا فإنهم يؤثرون في تنمية الاقتصاد من خلال هذه المؤسسات أيضاً. ولأهمية هذا الدور للمهندس كان لابد من تزويده بالمهارات اللازمة كالإدارة وأدوات التحليل الاقتصادي وغيرها حسب ما يحتاجه في مجال عمله. لذلك كان لابد من تطوير برامج تدريب هندسية مدروسة تبدأ مع المهندس منذ وجوده على مقاعد الدراسة إلى ما بعد تخرجه وتسلمه مسئوليات مهنية ثم تدرجه في السلم القيادي للمؤسسات الهندسية. وتعرض هذه الورقة أهمية هذه البرامج التدريبية وأنواعها، ومتطلبات البرامج التدريبية الجيدة، بالإضافة إلى دورها في تنمية الاقتصاد. 

مقدمة 
يلعب المهندسون دوراً متعاظماً في التنمية الاقتصادية في مختلف دول العالم. ومما يؤكد ذلك ما ورد في تصريح لمدير معهد ماساتشوسيتس للتكنولوجيا MIT بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وهو من أقوى الجامعات الأمريكية في الهندسة من أن نسبة حوالي 40-60% المهندسين من خريجي المعهد يتم اجتذابهم للعمل في مجال إدارة الأعمال والبنوك Business & Banking ، وأرجع السبب في ذلك إلى ما يتحلى به المهندسون من قدرة على تحديد المشاكل وتحليلها وإيجاد الحلول العملية لها. جاء ذلك أيضاً على لسان مدير عام إحدى أكبر المؤسسات المصرفية في دولة الكويت، وكذلك من خلال نتائج المسح الميداني لمكتب الخرجين بكلية الهندسة والبترول في جامعة الكويت (1). 

ومن الواضح أن ما يتلقاه طالب الهندسة من التعليم الهندسي خلال مراحل الدراسة الجامعية ينصب بالدرجة الأولى على الجانب الفني ويمثل الركيزة الأساسية التي يعتمد عليها في أداء عمله بعد التخرج. ولتهيئة المهندس لمجال العمل فإن بعض كليات الهندسة تتبنى ما يسمى بمقرر التصميم الهندسي (Capstone Course) ليتمكن طالب الهندسة من تطبيق ما تعلمه في حل المشاكل الهندسية في الواقع العملي (2) ، وكذلك تطوير قدرة البحث عند طلبة الجامعة (3). بل إن هناك رأياً لتقديم مثل هذا المقرر خلال مرحلة الدراسة الثانوية (4). وكذلك هناك حاجة إلى تدريب طالب الهندسة على طبيعة تداخل التخصصات لأن ذلك هو الواقع العملي للكثير من المشاكل الهندسية الواقعية، وذلك ينطبق أيضاً على برامج التدريب والتعليم المستمر للمهندسين الممارسين (5). وكما هو معلوم بأن مهنة الهندسة تتطور باضطراد متسارع ولابد للمهندس أن يتابع هذا التطور أولاً بأول ليتمكن من مسايرة التطور العملي. ويعتبر التدريب هو المجال الأمثل لتعريف المهندسين بالتطور العلمي الحادث في مجال تخصصهم. حيث يعتبر التعليم المستمر استثماراً مهماً للمؤسسات الهندسية وذلك بسبب التطورات السريعة والتنافس الشديد مما يدفع هذه المؤسسات إلى تبني التعليم المستمر لمهندسيها لكي تظل منافسة (6). 

كذلك فإنه من المهم إدراك حقيقة هامة وهي أن المهندس أثناء أدائه لعمله يجب أن تتوفر له المقدرة الإدارية التي تمكنه من إدارة العمل بكفاءة وفعالية، وخاصة أن العديد من المهندسين من أبناء دول مجلس التعاون يتدرجون سريعاً في السلم الوظيفي ويصبحون في مواقع اتخاذ القرار فيصبح الجانب الإداري جزءاً كبيراً في عملهم. وهنا أيضاً يلعب التدريب دوراً هاماً في تنمية القدرات الإدارية للمهندس. بل إن الحاجة العالمية إلى مدراء مهندسين لهم قدرة على حل المشاكل البيئية تتطلب تدريبهم على كفاءة الاتصال وإدارة المجاميع من تخصصات مختلفة (7). 

وأحياناً تكون هناك حاجة أيضاً لتنمية المهارات غير الفنية (Soft Skills) لدى المهندس مثل التعامل مع الزبون وذلك بالنسبة للمهندس العامل في مؤسسة استشارية مثلاً (8). 

1- أهمية التدريب 
بالإضافة إلى ما سبق فإن المشاريع الهندسية الكبرى في الدول تعتبر من أهم دعائم الاقتصاد لتلك الدول. فالمشاريع الكبرى تساهم في تنشيط الاقتصاد الوطني كما أن نشاط الاقتصاد الوطني يؤدي إلى زيادة المشاريع الهندسية الكبرى. وفي كلا الاتجاهين يلعب المهندسون دوراً هاماً في التخطيط والتصميم والتنفيذ والتشغيل والصيانة لتلك المشاريع. 

ومن هنا تتضح أهمية إبقاء المهندسين على قمة هرم المعلومات المعاصرة كل في مجاله، بالإضافة إلى تزويدهم بأدوات التواصل التي يحتاجونها لإدارة تلك المشاريع. ويمكن تحقيق ذلك من خلال استراتيجية متكاملة لتدريب المهندسين. 

2- أنواع التدريب الهندسي 
يجب أن يغطي التدريب الهندسي كافة المراحل المهنية التي يمر بها المهندس سواء كان ذلك قبل التخرج أو بعد التخرج، ويمكن تحديد أنواع التدريب الهندسي كما في الفقرات اللاحقة. 

2-1- التدريب أثناء الدراسة الجامعية 
2-1-1 التدريب العملي
ويكون التركيز في هذا النوع من التدريب على الجانب العملي للمهنة، حيث يتلقى الطالب الهندسي تعليم أكاديمي لأساسيات الهندسة حسب مجال التخصص ، ويكون من الضروري أن يعاين على الطبيعة كيفية الممارسة العملية للعمل سواء كان ذلك بالمكتب أثناء مراحل التخطيط والتصميم أو بالموقع خلال مراحل التنفيذ والتشغيل والصيانة حتى تترسخ عنده الرؤية الهندسية المتكاملة ويتمكن من تشكيل فكراً واضحاً لأهمية ما يتلقاه من علم خلال دراسته الجامعية. 

وينبغي أن يكون هذا النوع من التدريب مستمراً خلال جميع سنوات الدراسة الجامعية ومتدرجاً ومتناسقاً مع المناهج الدراسية عاماً بعد عام. وحرصاً على تحقيق استفادة الطالب من هذا التدريب فإنه من الأفضل أن يخصص له مشرف بالجهة التي يتدرب بها ليتابعه ويجيب على استفساراته ويعاونه في حل المشاكل التي قد تعترضه. ومن المعتاد أن يكون هذا التدريب خلال العطلة الصيفية. كما أن بعض الجامعات بالدول المتقدمة تعتبر هذا التدريب العملي شرطاً من شروط التخرج. 

وهناك بعض الشركات الكبرى في الكثير من الدول التي توظف طلبة الكليات الهندسية بمشاريعها خلال الإجازة الصيفية وتصرف لهم راتباً مجز مقابل عملهم الذي يعتبر أيضاً تدريباً عملياً لهم. وهذا الأسلوب ذو فائدة مزدوجة لكل من الشركة والطالب، إذ أن الشركة تستخدم الطلبة خلال العطلة الصيفية لتعويض النقص في بعض الوظائف خلال إجازات موظفيها الدائمين، كما أن ذلك يتيح للشركة تحديد الطلبة ذوي القدرات المتميزة التي تتعلق بمجال عمل الشركة وتقوم بتوظيفهم بعد تخرجهم فيكونون مؤهلين وجاهزين للعمل بالشركة حيث لديهم خبرة سابقة بالعمل بها. 

وفيما يخص الطالب فهو يكتسب خبرة العمل ويحصل على أجر طيب في الوقت نفسه. كما تكون أمامه فرصة للاستمرار بالعمل بالشركة بعد تخرجه إذا أثبت وجوده وقدراته خلال تدريبه في الشركة. 

2-1-2 برامج التبادل الطلابية 
تلجأ بعض الدول إلى برامج التبادل الطلابية كنوع من التدريب العملي لطلبة كليات الهندسة خلال العطلات الصيفية. ويتيح هذا النوع من التدريب للطالب التعرف على أساليب العمل بالدول الأخرى والإطلاع على المشاريع الهندسية بالدول التي يزورها مما يساعده على توسيع مجال خبرته. ومن المحبذ أن تدرس كليات الهندسة بجامعات دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي تطبيق مثل هذا النوع من برامج التبادل، ولاشك أن لهذا الأمر مردوداً طيباً على المدى الطويل من حيث تكامل الفكر الهندسي على المستوى الخليجي. 

2-2- التدريب بعد التخرج وأثناء مزاولة العمل 
بعد أن يتخرج المهندس ويلتحق بالعمل فإنه ينغمس في عمله اليومي بصورة كبيرة قد لا تترك له مجالاً للاطلاع على المستجدات العلمية، وهنا تبرز أهمية التدريب في تعريف المهندس بالتطورات الحديثة في المجالات ذات الصلة بعمله. وليس هذا فقط وإنما تنمية مهارات المهندس أيضاً في مجال إدارة العمل، إذ أن المهندس حديث التخرج يكون مسئولاً عن نفسه فقط ، ولكن مع تدرجه في السلم الوظيفي يصبح مسئولاً عن العديد من الأفراد، وهنا تبرز أهمية التعليم القيادي للمهندسين الجدد (9). ومن الضروري أن تساعده جهة عمله - من خلال التدريب - على تنمية المهارة الإدارية لديه ليكون قادراً على توظيف قدرات الجهاز البشري العامل معه في تحقيق الأهداف المناطة بإدارته أو بالقسم الذي يعمل به. 
ويجب أن تكون أهمية هذا التدريب واضحة لجميع المهندسين على كافة مستوياتهم الوظيفية. ومن الضروري أيضاً أن تتناسب نوعية التدريب مع المستوى الوظيفي للمهندس. وعلى سبيل المثال فإن المهندس الذي يشغل منصباً وظيفياً قيادياً يجب أن يكون التركيز في تدريبه على كيفية اتخاذ القرارات، في حين أن المهندس المبتديء يحتاج إلى تنمية مهاراته الهندسية ودعمها بخلاصة خبرة المهندسين القدامى. 

وبذلك فإن برامج التدريب للمهندسين يجب أن تكون متدرجة من حيث المضمون والهدف، كما أنها يجب أن تكون ذات صفة متكاملة بحيث تغطي في مراحلها المختلفة المتطلبات التي يحتاج إليها المهندس المتدرب خلال تطوره الوظيفي. 

ومن الضروري أن تدرس الجهة التي ستقوم بالتدريب طبيعة العمل ونوعيته في الجهة التي سيتم تدريب مهندسيها، وذلك حتى يمكن إعداد برنامج التدريب بالصورة الملائمة وتحقيق استفادة المتدربين على النحو الأفضل. 

2-2-1 تدريب القياديين 
يحتاج المهندس الذي يشغل منصباً قيادياً أن تتاح له الفرصة للاطلاع عن قرب على أمور متعددة ترتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بعمله كي تتسع دائرة معرفته وخبرته كمتخذ للقرار. لذلك فإنه من الضروري زيارة المعارض الدولية ذات الصلة بعمل المهندسين القياديين. كما أن تبادل الزيارات مع الجهات المناظرة بالدول الأخرى وخاصة المتقدمة منها للاطلاع على أساليب إدارة العمل واتخاذ القرار بها يعتبر من الأمور المفيدة للغاية، وخاصة فيما يتعلق بوضع الحلول للمشاكل الهندسية والأساليب المتبعة في تنفيذ المشاريع الكبرى وتشغيلها وصيانتها. 

2-2-2 تدريب المهندسين 
من أفضل الوسائل التدريبية لتطوير المهارات الهندسية للمهندسين أن يأخذ التدريب صورة ورشة العمل (Workshop) حيث يتم استعراض المشكلة الهندسية بصورة متكاملة وتحليلها ووضع الحلول لها. كما يتميز هذا النوع من التدريب بأنه ينمي قدرة المهندس على العمل بروح الفريق (Team Work). ويلعب التدريب العملي للمهندسين دوراً أساسياً في توسعة مجال خبرة المهندس وخاصة في بداية حياته العملية، لذا يجب أن يقوم بهذا التدريب أفراد ذوو خبرة وقدرة صحيحة على توضيح الأسس العلمية وراء أداء العمل بالصورة التي يتم بها في الموقع. وتعتبر المشاريع الكبرى من أهم المواقع التي تتيح فرصاً لتدريب المهندسين حيث يقوم بتنفيذها مقاولون لهم قدرات عالية وتتوفر لديهم معدات متطورة وجهاز فني متخصص في كافة أنواع العمل. 

- النتائج والتوصيات 
تبين مما سبق أهمية تطوير برامج تدريب هندسية مدروسة لتدريب لمهندسين منذ مراحل الدراسة وبعد التخرج وخلال تدرجهم الوظيفي. ومما تقدم في هذه الورقة يمكن استخلاص النتائج التالية: 

· يعتبر المهندس عنصراً مرغوباً في المؤسسات الاقتصادية لما يتمتع به من قدرة على تحديد المشاكل وتحليلها وإيجاد الحلول العملية المناسبة لها. 
· تطور المهنة الهندسية يتطلب إبقاء المهندس متابعاً ومواكباً لهذا التطور. 
· أهمية تطوير الجانب الإداري لدى المهندس ، لاسيما من أبناء دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي والذين يرتفعون في سلم التدرج الوظيفي بصورة أسرع من غيرهم مما يضعهم في مواضع اتخاذ القرار في زمن قصير نسبياً. 
· أهمية تطوير بعض القدرات الخاصة لدى بعض المهندسين ممن تتطلب مجالات عملهم مهارات معينة، مثل كيفية جذب والتعامل مع الزبائن في مؤسسة استشارات هندسية. 
· يتنوع برنامج التدريب الهندسي بحسب موقع المهندس الزمني في مجاله، فهناك تدريب أثناء الدراسة الجامعية، وهناك تدريب بعد التخرج وأثناء مزاولة العمل، وهناك تدريب للقياديين من المهندسين المسئولين عن اتخاذ القرار. 
· يتطلب البرنامج الهندسي الجيد الإعداد المدروس له بحيث يتناسب مع طبيعة عمل المهندس في جهة عمله، وكذلك اختيار المدرب المؤهل علمياً القادر على توصيل المعلومة بسهولة، وكذلك اختيار المكان المناسب للتدريب. 
· هناك أنواع مختلفة للتدريب كالتدريب النظري في الفصل والتدريب العملي في الموقع. 
· يلعب التدريب الهندسي دوراً مهماً في تنمية الاقتصاد وذلك بواسطة تسليح المهندس المتدرب بأدوات التحليل الاقتصادي وغيرها، وكذلك بالمستجد من المعلومات في مجال عمله، ليبقى مواكباً لآخر التطورات فيكون أقدر على الاستغلال الأمثل للموارد المتوفرة. 
اخي المهندس : 
اذا كنت قد خضت تجربة التدريب الميداني ..
أين كان مكان تدريبك ؟ وماهي المهارات التي اكتسبتها ؟ ومالنصيحة التي تقدمها لمن هو مقبل على خوض هذه التجربة ؟
أتمنى التفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعل 
دمتم بعافية


----------



## ارهينيوس (19 مارس 2009)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 مارس 2009)

مشكووووور على الموضوع الروعة ........


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات مفيدة شكرا


----------



## threephase (19 يناير 2010)

في عملي نقوم بالتدريب الميداني


----------



## روح صلاح (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم,انا عايزه اى حد يعطينى اجدد افكار مشاريع التخرج ,ياريت حد يرد عليا سريعا


----------



## المهندس الكيميائي/ (9 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## roroj (10 فبراير 2011)

alh y3tek el3afyh


----------



## roroj (10 فبراير 2011)

:58::58:mbde3


----------



## roroj (10 فبراير 2011)

goooood


----------



## Abo7ody (13 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## meto101 (19 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## خالد الاثرى (19 أبريل 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## بنت الخليل (13 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

